# 525i is the red-headed step child



## pwalk (Mar 2, 2004)

First, let me say I enjoy reading postings on this board. I have been a 5 series owner for 6 months (had a 528 a few years ago).

I love my 525i. A 2003, got it from the dealer with 11,000 miles, alpine white, premium package AND sport package. It is an auto with steptonic, and yes, I know, I am a wus for not getting the manual, but I really did not have a choice :dunno: .

I just wish more people discussed their 525s. I like reading about the 530s and 540s, etc., but am I the only one who really enjoys his 525? Maybe 525 owners are more sedate. Maybe because we don't have the power and acceleration of our stronger cousins, we are happy just putt-putting around town. I don't know. 

But I do know this. I look forward to driving my car every morning and afternoon. I love crusing on trips at 80 mph (getting 30 MPG, thank you!!), with the engine feeling like it justs wants to go faster, faster. I love the solid feel of the handling at any speed in any weather. I love the look of my car. I love the looks my car gets.

Would I have gotten a manual if one was available? Probably. Would I like to have a 530 or 540/545? NO DOUBT! But for those people thinking about buying a BMW, don't overlook the 525i, it has a lot to offer.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

pwalk: I agree with you. If you find an E39 that meets your performance and financial critieria, go for it. All that matters is that you are happy with your choice.

Regards...JL


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I loved my old '93 525i. It surprised more than a couple people when I brought it to some BMW CCA driver's schools. :thumbup:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

There is an enthusiast on this board (who I won't name...for now), who now drives an M3 but used to drive a 525iT.

Imagine my shock when I met him at one of our local autox events campaigning that very 525iT. Thank God it was a stick and had a sport package. Still, we relentlessly ridiculed his park distance control and heated seats.

He actually did surprisingly well considering his obvious handicap, and I must admit that his 5 was quite the crowd pleaser as it rotated around the cones and clawed like mad for any grip. 

I was astounded that he hadn't rolled the thing by the end of the day.

He got back at me for the insults and barbs a few weeks later by buying his M3 from my bitter rival!  :angel:

I guess the moral of the story is that enthusiasts come in all shapes, sizes and budgets.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

"525i is the red-headed step child".

Patrick, any comments?


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

*Be thankful for what you have.*

Strive for more, but appreciate what you have. That's the secret to life. There are always going to be a$$holes who poo-poo one car over another. Usually it stems from some sort of insecurity or peni$ envy. I pretty much can find something in all cars to appreciate, old and new. In fact, when I see an older car that's been beautifully maintained, I have even more respect for the owner. Any yahoo can just buy a brand new car. It takes true love and discipline to keep your car looking great. Oh and by the way, if you didn't buy an M5 for a 5-series, it doesn't really matter whether you have a 525, 530 or 540. All those cars, properly driven will get you where you want to go in style for everyday commuting. You have a 5-series bmw! Count yourself blessed.

Ken

P.S. - I was close to buying an M5, but I couldn't justify spending $80K on a car. I have a 530.


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

pwalk said:


> I have been a 5 series owner for 6 months (had a 528 a few years ago).
> 
> I love my 525i. A 2003, got it from the dealer with 11,000 miles, alpine white, premium package AND sport package.


Was your 528 an e39? What are the differences you've noticed in the powerband/handling between these two cars?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

andy_thomas said:


> "525i is the red-headed step child".
> 
> Patrick, any comments?


Then my 520i must be the forgotten, bastard child ...



-


----------



## pwalk (Mar 2, 2004)

Moolji said:


> Was your 528 an e39? What are the differences you've noticed in the powerband/handling between these two cars?


From what I can remember, the 528 felt slower and sluggish in the corners compared to my 525i.... :dunno: I don't remember it having the sport package, which seems to make a BIG difference.

But I also remember it was still fun to drive. I only gave it up because of repair bills. After 2- $700 repairs in two months (plus car payments),  I could not afford it.

Hopefully, I will have my current 525i for a long time. Being the last year for its body style, I got a feeling it will be popular for many years :thumbup:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

philippek said:


> I guess the moral of the story is that enthusiasts come in all shapes, sizes and budgets.


Here here. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck in the 528i. Mine's been well-behaved (so far!). Hope you enjoy the 525i for a long time to come! :thumbup:



pwalk said:


> From what I can remember, the 528 felt slower and sluggish in the corners compared to my 525i.... :dunno: I don't remember it having the sport package, which seems to make a BIG difference.
> 
> But I also remember it was still fun to drive. I only gave it up because of repair bills. After 2- $700 repairs in two months (plus car payments),  I could not afford it.
> 
> Hopefully, I will have my current 525i for a long time. Being the last year for its body style, I got a feeling it will be popular for many years :thumbup:


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

What's wrong with red hair? I have red hair. Hahahahahaha.
:dunno:


----------

